# Any furry Minecraft Servers?



## MCTrade (May 12, 2016)

I want to know if there are any furry related Minecraft servers that are not INNAPROPRIATE. I have been looking for one for a long time. If you know/own one, reply and send the IP if you are willing to.


----------



## Rosey (May 17, 2016)

southerncrossgaming.org

Under the servers tab, look for minecraft, everything you need to know is there o. o, tis a custom modpack that we officially host.

Thats.. bout the only one I know. :/


----------



## chadack (Jun 6, 2016)

I Am an owner of Awesome Squirrel gaming Mincraft server.

It is an Australian Minecraft server aimed at furries. At the time of this post we are whitelisted so you have to ask to join via that fb group or you can message me here. we will only need your Minecraft username for whitelisting but where opening soon so may not be the case. We also have a discord server and a Teamspeak server.

Details:

Teamspeak Server:
203.57.45.62:9997

Server version: 1.8.9

Minecraft IP
203.98.81.164



The server is a Spigot server we are just a vanilla server with some plugins to add onto the game but not take away the importance of the vanilla feel that is what I aimed for


FB page:
www.facebook.com: Awesome Squirrel Gaming - ASG MC Server

FB Group:
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Ieyato (May 21, 2017)

I am a part of an LGBT/Furry server, quite fun and easy going. Here's some more info.
aminoapps.com: LGBT and Furry Friendlt Minecraft Server


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 21, 2017)

I'm an Admin on Draccyserv, a long-running server with RPG elements being worked into it.
www.draconicus.com: DRACCYSERV

Be warned, it's very much in development, but there's plenty of stuff to look at!


----------



## Nekrose (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm an admin on MothCraft! its a really cool server with RPG Survival, an entire Creative section.. and the owner is also a developer. so there's constantly new items for the holidays and its very active for being very new! mc.mothnet.xyz our website is mc.mothnet.xyz: Furry Minecraft | MothCraft - Come play with friends!


----------



## Nekrose (Nov 20, 2019)

i should note, since we're picking up a large amount of players pretty quickly we're also looking for staff. especially admins who know how to set up and config minigames.. or can use google to find out how to set some plugins up to make more duel arenas or other stuff like that, that might be required.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Dec 4, 2019)

Here is my recommendation.
Very involved and many users on it. There are good guidelines that keep the server appropriate and fun for everyone.

Faux Paws Minecraft server IP:
play.fauxpawsmc.com

Faux Paws website:
https://www.fauxpawsmc.com/

Faux Paws Telegram group:
Join group chat on Telegram


----------

